# Captive nut project.



## Jwest7788 (Jun 11, 2015)

I completed this little guy recently. Wanted to share!

Found the instructions at: http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Projects/CaptiveNut/captivenut.html


----------



## Alexander (Jun 14, 2015)

I had a look at the link, this is awesome. Nice work!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks!

Would recommend, is a good little project for an evening.


----------



## Rick Runciman (Jul 4, 2015)

Nice,, ah the old captive nut trick. Made a few over the years,,LOL.


----------

